# Hot or cold.......your favorite sandwiches ?



## IKE (Dec 8, 2015)

I worked in the yard this morning for over three hours raking leaves and cleaning the gutters and figured I deserved a treat so I went over to the deli and got me a sandwich to go.........stacked high corned beef on whole wheat with brown mustard, not really a true Ruben because I told them to hold the sauerkraut and cheese.

I also like like a plain ole cheeseburger.......chili dog.......turkey on whole wheat with Miracle Whip (can't stand mayo) and BLT's.

Your favorites ?


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 8, 2015)

..turkey on wholewheat with miracle whip and whole cranberry sauce


----------



## imp (Dec 8, 2015)

Turkey burgers! Any turkey, but especially Ala King, made up with button mushrooms, using Cream of Mushroom soup as a sauce base, turkey cut up in small pieces, chopped onion, red pimiento pieces, a bit of green pepper, milk to maintain consistency, cooked up until vegetables are not crisp.

Serve that on toast of any kind! Mmmmmmmm, wonderful taste, but it ain't really a sandwich!    imp


----------



## Falcon (Dec 8, 2015)

Corned beef OR pastrami but it HAS TO BE  on *RYE* bread!


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 8, 2015)

I like smoked ham and cheese, lettuce, mayo on Russian Rye. Another, a great sandwich is fresh avocado and Turkey in Peta bread.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 8, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Corned beef OR pastrami but it HAS TO BE  on *RYE* bread!



^ This sort of in reverse, Pastrami or corned beef on Rye with mustard and onions.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2015)

Proscuitto Ham, Danish Cream Havarti Cheese, Hellman's mayo and a thin slice of onion on a Croissant Roll.  Good for those who are watching their waistline.  :hair:


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

I have many, but today I want grilled cheese (extra old white cheddar,) on my cheese quick bread, with sliced dill pickles. Mmm. I need two.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 8, 2015)

Honest truth?   PB&J


----------



## Pappy (Dec 8, 2015)

Liverwurst with mustard on white or rye bread. PBJ a close second.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

I love liverwurst Pappy--on white bread with sweet onions, pickles, and hellman's mayo.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 8, 2015)

Veggie bacon, lettuce, tomatoes, mayo, mozzarella cheese and avocados on whole wheat toast, if I can get it.  Don't always have all the ingredients but will improvise.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2015)

Tomato sandwich on white with salt, pepper and Hellman's mayo.

Runners up- 
BLT with mayo 
Ham on rye with brown or Dijon mustard


----------



## IKE (Dec 8, 2015)

I've seen dark rye but I can't ever recall eating any, I may give it a try based on the above posts.

Nancy it's been many, many moons since I've had a PB&J......I know there is jelly in the frig but I'm not sure if there is any peanut butter in the house, I'll have to check.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 8, 2015)

IKE said:


> Nancy it's been many, many moons since I've had a PB&J......I know there is jelly in the frig but I'm not sure if there is any peanut butter in the house, I'll have to check.



I can't bring peanut butter or jelly into the house for that reason.  And I like it best on white bread, too.:eewwk:


----------



## AprilT (Dec 8, 2015)

P&J on thin the or other thin Arnold's bread addictive, lettuce tomatoes. Lots bacon also grilled cheese with slice of ham between the cheese pretty delish too


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 8, 2015)

Reuben sandwich stacked high with corned beef, spicy brown mustard
BLT with mayo



RadishRose said:


> *Tomato sandwich on white with salt, pepper and Hellman's mayo.
> *



I like this one, too RR. Has to be fresh, home grown tomato. I like Hellmans, but Kroger also has a good mayo.

Also like brats with sauerkraut, grilled onions, spicy brown mustard
Chili dogs with diced onion, no cheese


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm a lazy cook and usually so shaky by the time I'm ready to eat- low blood sugar-that it better be quick. My perfect instant sandwich is a bagel with huge chunks of sharp cheese. Microwave until you have a fondue bagel...perfect.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 8, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> I'm a lazy cook and usually so shaky by the time I'm ready to eat- low blood sugar-that it better be quick. My perfect instant sandwich is a bagel with huge chunks of sharp cheese. Microwave until you have a fondue bagel...perfect.



Truth is I rarely ever eat any of my favorites probably only have had the grilled cheese in the last year,  mostly order turkey subs to take with for outings at beach.  But given a choice if ordering a sandwich for lunch at restaurant pastrami or cornbeef it will be if sandwiches are their specialty.


----------

